# P-47 wreckage found in Germany



## v2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Fighter pilot Capt. Kenneth Dahlberg had already crashed and eluded capture twice when his plane was struck by anti-aircraft fire over Germany on Feb. 14, 1945.

The plane’s tail erupted in flames and was soon shedding pieces. While the aircraft hurtled toward the ground, Dahlberg ejected.

full story: Plane?s remnants unearthed, and a pilot?s tale emerges | Stars and Stripes


----------



## DBII (Mar 30, 2010)

It is a good story. Thanks for posting the link. 

DBII


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice story. Ken Dahlberg spent his childhood in my home state of Minnesota and neighboring Wisconsin. He also wrote a book on his life called "One Step Forward". Founder the company Miracle Ear which made the first hearing aid that was placed entirely in the ear.
Used to be a P-51 in the marking of the Mustang he flew during the war, Little Horse, have not seen it lately so not sure what happened to it. Thought I read somewhere it was for sale?
Hope Mr. Dahlberg get's his wish to see his old Thunderbolt again.


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 30, 2010)

Great find, v2! I knew that name sounded familiar, but couldn't place it until reading your article.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2010)

Interesting reading, thanks Dominic.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2010)

Very interesting read V2! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2010)

Great find and an interesting read. Thanks for sharing v2.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 30, 2010)

Great find, thanks for posting!


----------

